# What a shocker!!



## phraggy (Nov 17, 2016)

Pah shin-yi's pride.

First flowering. Cut the first flower off because of a double dorsal only one dangler and the pouch facing sideways. The second bud a little better but still not good.

Ed


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2016)

Mutation!!! Don't drink the water!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 17, 2016)

I am not an animal................


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2016)

Poor thing.


----------



## abax (Nov 17, 2016)

Chin up! I had a Phrag. recently with fused petals and sepal on the
second bloom on the spike. The third bloom just opened and is perfect
like the first bloom. Perhaps later blooms will be much better.


----------

